# na dworze



## Hikee

And I don't mean "outside". I mean a royal household (estate) - whatever you call it. Not the entourage but the place itself - how do I call it? I found 'court' only and it sounds really peculiar in a sentence I need:

...during one of the representative banquets in court. 

Sounds odd, doesn't it? How do I call the King's 'estate'?!


----------



## Thomas1

It is fine.
There is also 'palace' or 'castle', but they mean different things.


----------



## Rusak963

The royal court may sound even better.


----------



## Szkot

Hikee said:


> ...during one of the representative banquets in court.


But you should say '_at_ court' .  _In _court refers to a court of law.


----------



## NotNow

Szkot said:


> But you should say '_at_ court' . _In _court refers to a court of law.


 
_At the royal court_ would be best.


----------



## kknd

o ile się nie mylę dwór nie musi być wyłącznie królewski…


----------



## majlo

Czy w przypadku tego drugiego dworu nie powiemy "na dworzu"? Przypominam sobie taką odmianę z dzieciństwa, ale nie wiem, czy jest poprawna.


----------



## marco_2

majlo said:


> Czy w przypadku tego drugiego dworu nie powiemy "na dworzu"? Przypominam sobie taką odmianę z dzieciństwa, ale nie wiem, czy jest poprawna.


 
Spotkałem w życiu parę osób mówiących "na dworzu" - pewnie w którymś regionie Polski tak się mówi, ale jest to forma niepoprawna.


----------



## jazyk

Tu mówią o tym.


----------



## Ben Jamin

marco_2 said:


> Spotkałem w życiu parę osób mówiących "na dworzu" - pewnie w którymś regionie Polski tak się mówi, ale jest to forma niepoprawna.


 Jest to forma nieliteracka, lecz całkowicie normalna w języku potocznym. Większość osób od których słyszałem to słowo mowiło właśnie "na dworzu", z wyjątkiem Krakowian i innych Małopolan, którzy mówią "na polu". Ja piszę "na dworze", ale mówię "na dworzu".


----------



## cpuzey1

Royal courtyard.


----------



## marco_2

Ben Jamin said:


> Jest to forma nieliteracka, lecz całkowicie normalna w języku potocznym. Większość osób od których słyszałem to słowo mowiło właśnie "na dworzu", z wyjątkiem Krakowian i innych Małopolan, którzy mówią "na polu". Ja piszę "na dworze", ale mówię "na dworzu".


 
Ciekawe, skąd wziął się ten błąd, bo przecież _dwór _jest rzeczownikiem twardotematowym, podobnie jak _wór _czy _stwór_, a nikt nie powie _* w worzu* _czy _myślę o *stworzu*_; może ludziom skojarzyło się z podwórzem, choć to inny rodzaj gramatyczny i typ odmiany.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Kujawsko-pomorskie: u mnie zawsze było "na dworze" w sensie "na podwórku"....


----------



## BezierCurve

> Ciekawe, skąd wziął się ten błąd, bo przecież _dwór _jest rzeczownikiem twardotematowym, podobnie jak _wór _czy _stwór_, a nikt nie powie _* w worzu* _czy _myślę o *stworzu*_; może ludziom skojarzyło się z podwórzem, choć to inny rodzaj gramatyczny i typ odmiany.


 
Być może wynika on z wymienności z "polem", a może z pokrewieństwa z "dworcem" lub "podwórcem"...


----------

